# Chicken Salad (for sandwiches) sides ideas?



## MRoseB

Can someone give suggestions of what goes with chicken salad.  I though potato salad but that seems too much mayo for one meal.  We don't have potato chips, but we do have potatoes...


----------



## Alix

You are making chicken salad sandwiches? I'd serve a nice soup with them. Any kind. Cream based, broth based.


----------



## MRoseB

do you think chicken noodle would be too repetitive?


----------



## Selkie

You could take your potatoes, diced them and stir fry them in a skillet with a little oil until they are golden brown, then salt and serve.


----------



## Wyogal

Or make potato soup


----------



## MRoseB

Wyogal said:


> Or make potato soup



I like that idea!  any recipes??  I also like the fries idea.. i'd love to do the soup tho.


----------



## Wyogal

This is how I make it (and there are as many ways to do this as there are cooks):
dice potatoes, a bit of onion, boil in a small amount of water until tender. Add milk a heat to a slight simmer. In a mug, I crack two eggs, add flour and salt until it's gloppy-stiff. Push off a spoon into the simmering soup; simmer until done (the dumplings will float) I like a thin soup with a sturdy dumpling. I like lots of black pepper in mine.


----------



## MRoseB

hm, i don't know about the dumpling part... thank you tho!! i will keep looking around for a quick recipe.  i'm hoping to do this for lunch today.


----------



## letscook

I would make a 3 bean salad or  instead of potatoes, you got the mayo from the chix salad and the bread for a starch.  I would go with something lighter.


----------



## Kathleen

I like to serve various kinds of breads, crackers, and alternative cracker things like pita chips, etc. with either tuna or chicken salad. This is a common meal for us when watching TV or as a picnic type of fare. Things we will have with it are cut up fresh fruit pieces, raw veggies with or without dip like baby carrots, cut up cauliflower, etc. We are also fond of potato chips. 

I agree that a soup would be good but, since we basically have this as finger type food, I'd go with something that could be sipped from a cup or mug.

My personal favorite crackers and breads are pita chips, melba toast, or watercrackers.

~Kathleen


----------



## Mark Webster

Since you mentioned that you have potatoes and the weather is a little cool, how about either a nice creamy potato soup or make some lyonnaised potatoes. Using either yellow onions or shallots. Both would be a nice warm side for your chicken salad


----------

